# Problem mit Winderhandschuhen, alle zu kalt



## mx-5_ler (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

bin schon seit einer weile auf der Suche nach vernünftigen Winterhandschuhen und habe auch einige Tests dazu gelesen.
Anwendung ist bis 0° Grad, nur auf Trails keine Pendelfahrten und nicht bei Regen, sollten so 2-3h warm halten.

Nach diesem Test habe mir die Fox Defend Pro Fire bestellt, welche mir aber bereits bei 8-9°C recht zügig kalte Finger beschert haben. Laut Test sollen sie ja bis an die Null Grad Grenze warm sein, was ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen kann.

Also weiter gesucht und die 100% Brisker und Endura MT500 https://www.mtb-news.de/news/endura-mt500-wasserdichte-handschuhe-test/ bestellt, bei aktuellen Temperaturen kann ich die MT500 auch vergessen, nach 5-10km sind die Finger abgestorben. Mit dem 100% Brisker kann ich bei 4-5°C mit unangenehm kalten Fingern noch fahren, ziehe ich zusätzliche Unterhandschuhe an geht es noch deutlich besser ist aber jetzt auch nicht richtig warm.

Eigentlich friere ich nicht so wirklich schnell, trotzdem kann ich die Testurteile nicht teilen. Habe noch sehr günstige Aldi / Lidl Handschuhe die im Moment am wärmsten sind aber dachte das kann ich noch optimieren zumal das keine MTB Handschuhe sind.

Welche Handschuh könnte ich noch in Betracht ziehen?

Danke Markus


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Januar 2021)

Handschuhe mit Windstopper Membran, gefüttert. 
Da gibt es einige, kosten zwischen 30€ - 100€. 
Meine sind von LizardSkins. Allerdings im Vergleich zu 100% Brisker ganz schön dick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (8. Januar 2021)

Alternativ, wenn du denn so Probleme hast mit kalten Fingern, kannst du auch beheizte Handschuhe in Betracht ziehen, zb https://www.sealskinz.de/products/waterproof-heated-cycle-glove


----------



## PORTEX77 (8. Januar 2021)

Häng mich mal dran..

Gibts auch was nur für den Bremsfinger🤔
Rest ist kein Problem...

An den TE:

Hab noch Gore Handschuhe, sind mir viel zu warm, kann ich dir günstig abgeben.

Sind allerdings auch dick.....

MtB Handschuhe sind es definitionsgemäß lt. Hersteller trotzdem🤔

Bei Interesse PN


----------



## tkbanker (8. Januar 2021)

Im Artikel wird der extrem enge Sitz der Endura Handschuhe beschrieben. Wie sollen die dann bitte warm halten. Ich fahre aktuell immer noch mit ganz dünnen Handschuhen. Die sitzen aber nicht knalleng. Allderdings fahre ich mehr XC als Trails. Up- und Downhill halten sich sie Waage auf meinen Strecken. Ich habe die hier:  https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/ziener-smu-20-bike-234-winterhandschuhe-981219 im Rucksack dabei, aber bisher nur einmal für 10km angehabt. Dann ahbe ich wieder auf die dünnen gewechselt.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (8. Januar 2021)

Ski Snowboard Handschuhe mit Daumen Finger Möglichkeit


----------



## p100473 (8. Januar 2021)

*Northwave Husky* halten bei jeder Temperatur warm. Sind aber 3 Fingerhandschuhe und dir auf dem Trail wohl zu dick. Da ich im Winter fahre und keine kalten Finger mag, sind die für mich erste Wahl.

Sonst fahre ich gerne mit *Röckl Moro*. Die haben eine Membran gegen Nässe und halten entsprechend warm, ich würde sagen bis +2/5 gr. Die nehme ich beim Alpen X mit und bin damit immer gut gefahren, wenn mal ein Schlechtwettereinbruch kam. Beachte: besser eine halbe Größe größer bestellen, sonst kriegst du sie schlecht drüber, wenn die Finger nass und "gequollen" sind. Ich glaube das Modell gibt es nicht mehr, aber sicher einen entspr. Nachfolger.


----------



## decay (8. Januar 2021)

Bin heute bei -2C gefahren, sehr angenehm, habe die auch schon bei -14C getragen.









						Waterproof Extreme Cold Weather Glove
					

A heavy duty, waterproof glove designed to provide high levels of insulation for use in extremely cold conditions.




					www.sealskinz.de
				




Ansonsten mal bei Röckl suchen.


----------



## tkbanker (8. Januar 2021)

decay schrieb:


> Bin heute bei -2C gefahren, sehr angenehm, habe die auch schon bei -14C getragen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei -14C okay, aber bei -2C???? Das steht was von extreme cold weather glove...


----------



## PORTEX77 (8. Januar 2021)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Bei -14C okay, aber bei -2C???? Das steht was von extreme cold weather glove...


Hab die normalen waterproof sealskinz.
Selbst die sind mir zu warm bis -2.
Mir würde ne Isolierung nur für den Zeigefinger reichen, so n Kondom quasi....

An den TE:
Man könnte auch Merino-Liner im vorhandenen Handschuh anziehen.
Doppelte Schicht, günstig, dünn,  und du kannst je nach Wetter hin und herwechseln


----------



## ylfcm (8. Januar 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Hab die normalen waterproof sealskinz.
> Selbst die sind mir zu warm bis -2


Ich hab auch die normalen Sealskinz. Bin eher so ne Frostbeule was Finger angeht, daher kann ich die auch bei +3 anziehen, aber alles was wärmer wird ist dann unerträglich. Echt verwunderlich, dass die als "all weather"/"warm&kalt" ausgezeichnet sind*. Wenn es aber erstmal kalt genug ist sind die echt ein Traum und decken den üblichen mitteldeutschen Winter perfekt ab.
Für richtig kalte Tage/Nächte im zweistelligen Minusbereich und/oder längere, "langweiligere" Touren wo fast nur im Sitzen gestrampelt wird (und die Hände daher schneller kalt werden) hab ich noch extra-warme Mavic Ksyrium.

*Extreme Cold Weather Sealskins Socken hab ich und da is die Bezeichnung ebenso falsch. Wenn ich ab Gefrierpunkt abwärts nur diese Socken trage, frieren mir nach wenigen Minuten die Zehen ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tkbanker (8. Januar 2021)

Neben dem persönlichen Kälteempfinden ist m. M. ein wichtiger Faktor, Bio- oder E-Bike. Aufm Mofa hätte ich auch kalte Finger und Füße...


----------



## PORTEX77 (8. Januar 2021)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Neben dem persönlichen Kälteempfinden ist m. M. ein wichtiger Faktor, Bio- oder E-Bike. Aufm Mofa hätte ich auch kalte Finger und Füße...


Ich vergess das immer, kenn nur dieses "Radfahren" klassisch🤷
mit DOT ,Gummireifen und Plastikrahmen.

also Bio?🤔


----------



## trialsrookie (8. Januar 2021)

mx-5_ler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin schon seit einer weile auf der Suche nach vernünftigen Winterhandschuhen und habe auch einige Tests dazu gelesen.
> Anwendung ist bis 0° Grad, nur auf Trails keine Pendelfahrten und nicht bei Regen, sollten so 2-3h warm halten.
> ...



Wo gibt's denn aktuell noch die MT500? Ich habe diese nämlich auch seit kurzem, und bin absolut begeistert. Heute wieder 2h bei 0°, kein Problem. Sind die besten Winterhandschuhe, die ich bisher hatte. 

Die drei Mankos aus dem Test kann ich 1:1 bestätigen:


sitzen recht eng -> habe sie gleich 1 Nummer größer als empfohlen bestellt, da passen sie perfekt
Hände schwitzen bei 5°+ ... hatte ich jetzt einmal, da habe ich's aber drauf angelegt. Bei 5° kann ich auch noch mit leichteren Windstopper-Handschuhen fahren
sehr fummelig beim An- und Ausziehen am Trail, sowie schlechte Smartphone-Bedienung (noch keine Lösung dafür gefunden, nehm ich aber gern in Kauf)

Also wenn die Endura zu kühl sind gehen wohl echt nur beheizte oder Skihandschuhe. Bzw. den Tipp mit Seiden- oder Latexhandschuhen darunter habe ich jetzt schon öfters gehört, das wäre ein Versuch wert.


----------



## simon15zoll (8. Januar 2021)

3-Fingerhandschuhe von Rose, Louis oder Hein Gericke sind Dir zu dick? 
Grüße Simon


----------



## Batman (9. Januar 2021)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem. 
Am Besten funktioniert bei mir diese Kombination:

ROECKL Winterhandschuhe Villach Lobster schwarz | BOBSHOP
Und darunter noch dünne Merino Handschuhe vom selben Hersteller. Die finde ich aber nicht mehr.... 
5 Finger in allen möglichen Stärken taugen bei mir nix.
Denke der Vorteil der Merinos ist zusätzlich, dass der eigentliche Handschuh nicht so nass wird wenn ich beim hoch fahren schwitze (je nach Dauer ziehe ich die Lobster dann auch aus )


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Januar 2021)

War Finger bewegen schon?
Wenn ich merke das mir die Griffel kalt werden knete ich förmlich den Griff. Finger für Finger oder alle zusammen, je nach Anspruch der Strecke.
Hab nur die normalen dünnen von 661.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (9. Januar 2021)

Irgendwelche Handschuhe, Merino-Liner, CARBON-HEBEL!!!

Außer beheizten Handschuhen hab ich alles ausprobiert, auch richtig dicke Skihandschuhe wo man kaum noch Gefühl drin hat. Hat alles nix geholfen, die Aluhebel ziehen mir einfach die Wärme aus den Fingern. Mit Carbonhebeln ists DEUTLICH besser.


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. Januar 2021)

darkJST schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Handschuhe, Merino-Liner, CARBON-HEBEL!!!
> 
> Außer beheizten Handschuhen hab ich alles ausprobiert, auch richtig dicke Skihandschuhe wo man kaum noch Gefühl drin hat. Hat alles nix geholfen, die Aluhebel ziehen mir einfach die Wärme aus den Fingern. Mit Carbonhebeln ists DEUTLICH besser.


Gibts halt nicht für jede Bremse, von daher nicht so richtig umsetzbar, der Tipp.
Danke trotzdem.


----------



## Brewmaster (9. Januar 2021)

https://www.engelbert-strauss.de/me...handschuhe-ice-extreme-2000600-7645408-0.html

Ich weiß keine Bikemarke funzt aber dafür und echt günstig.

Noch etwas wärmer sind dann diese hier

https://www.engelbert-strauss.de/me...ndschuhe-proteus-ice-2101140-7646006-147.html


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (9. Januar 2021)

Hab hier diese Röckel Handschuhe- selbst bei -10°C immer noch warme Finger. Sind auch nicht zu dick, man hat immer noch ein gutes Gefühl darin für Bremse und Co.


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Januar 2021)

Den Bremshebel mit Griptape oder Schrupfschlauch umhüllen hilft auch etwas, Habe die vom Decathlon, die reichen mir und wenn es mal extrem wird noch welche von Roeckle


----------



## ollo (9. Januar 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Häng mich mal dran..
> 
> Gibts auch was nur für den Bremsfinger🤔
> Rest ist kein Problem...
> ...


die hier, da passt zur not auch ein zusätzlicher dünner Handschuh mit rein.


----------



## saturno (9. Januar 2021)

Rad-Winter – Chiba
					






					www.chiba.de


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. Januar 2021)

ollo schrieb:


> die hier, da passt zur not auch ein zusätzlicher dünner Handschuh mit rein.
> Anhang anzeigen 1184570


Zu dick. Und zu geschlossen am Handgelenk, us mir zu warm.
Es geht nur um den Zeigefinger.
Danke trotzdem 🙂


----------



## darkJST (9. Januar 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Gibts halt nicht für jede Bremse, von daher nicht so richtig umsetzbar, der Tipp.
> Danke trotzdem.


Kauft man sich halt welche mit Carbonhebeln. Wo ist das Problem? Mit etwas Geduld bekommt man sicherlich ein paar olle Elixir CR günstig geschossen, oder was es noch länger am Markt gibt. Nein, ich geb meine nicht ab  


Dämon__ schrieb:


> Den Bremshebel mit Griptape oder Schrupfschlauch umhüllen hilft auch etwas, Habe die vom Decathlon, die reichen mir und wenn es mal extrem wird noch welche von Roeckle


Stimmt, bin ich Ende November noch am Last gefahren, nach dem Upgrade von MT4/5 auf MT Trail SL war das trotzdem ein gewaltiger Unterschied (die Elixir sind am andern Rad). Alu ist halt ein guter Wärmeleiter.
Dicken Schrumpfschlauch, der auch gut funktioniert, find ich vom Gefühl her nicht so prickelnd. Paar Lagen Isolierband helfen kaum. Ich und meine Fischflossen sind halt echt ein Thema in der kalten Jahreszeit

Beheizbare Handschuhe sind für mich keine Option, da einige Touren deutlich länger sind als jedwede Akkulaufzeit.

Sealskinz Handschuhe stehen auf der Wunschliste...aktuell haben die aber keine schönen.


----------



## decay (9. Januar 2021)

Dünne Seidenhandschuhe drunterziehen ist auch immer eine Option, die nochmal viel bringt. Pro Tip aus dem Forum hier waren immer welche ausm Motorradzubehörhandel, gibt es natürlich auch von Outdoorherstellern.

Ausserdem machts ja auch immer nen Unterschied was man fährt, Trail geht von den Temperaturen her für mich länger mit den Brisker als irgendwo 2h Grundlage über Forstwege zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Livestrong.com (9. Januar 2021)

Dein Problem kann günstig gelöst werden 29 Euro https://www.bike24.de/p1103746.html?menu=1000,18,56. wichtig ist auch den Rest warm  zu halten.


----------



## ollo (9. Januar 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Zu dick. Und zu geschlossen am Handgelenk, us mir zu warm.
> Es geht nur um den Zeigefinger.
> Danke trotzdem 🙂


das Bild täuscht, sind recht dünn, meine alten Pearl izumi Lopbster die ich durch die Vaude ersetzen wollte sind dicker  und wärmer, aber wenn das Hohe Bündchen stört sind sie ja raus.


----------



## Noppen (10. Januar 2021)

@PORTEX77
ich habe mir mal vor einiger Zeit diese Dinger bestellt:





						Hrroes 5 Paar Fahrrad Bremshebel Schutzhülle Fahrrad Bremsgriff Schutz Silikonhülle für Mountain Road Bike Radfahren, Bicycle Brake Sleeve Lenker Schutzhülle - 5 Farben: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

Hrroes 5 Paar Fahrrad Bremshebel Schutzhülle Fahrrad Bremsgriff Schutz Silikonhülle für Mountain Road Bike Radfahren, Bicycle Brake Sleeve Lenker Schutzhülle - 5 Farben: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de
				




Habe ein 2cm Stück abgeschnitten un aufm Bremshebel gestülpt - so das nur ein Finger drauf liegt. Bitte schlagt mich nicht es ist an meiner Hope Tech 3 dran hihi...aber: funktioniert! Es isoliert bissel!


Ps:
Hallo Forum 🙋‍♂️
(bearbeitet wg zu schnellen abschicken un Fehlern)


----------



## senkaeugen (10. Januar 2021)

Mega zufrieden mit diesen Gripgraps ☝️️ 









						GripGrab Ride Waterproof Winter Ganzfinger-Handschuhe
					

Wind- und wasserdicht: der Ride Waterproof Winter Ganzfinger-Handschuh von GripGrab Der Ride Waterproof Handschuh Winter ist ein vollständig wind- und wasserdichter Winterhandschuh mit exzellenten isolierenden Eigenschaften. Er ist mit einem langen K




					www.bike-components.de
				




Das Polster ist nicht für jeden, ich glaub es gibt aber auch ein entsprechendes Modell ohne Polster.

Am besten eine Nummer größer nehmen!


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. Januar 2021)

Noppen schrieb:


> @PORTEX77
> ich habe mir mal vor einiger Zeit diese Dinger bestellt:
> 
> 
> ...


Danke.
Hab ich mal gehabt.
Das Hebelgefühl (Modulation) leidet mir zu stark unter den Teilen....


----------



## darkJST (10. Januar 2021)

Dann bleiben dir leider nur Hebel mit geringerer Wärmeleitfähigkeit oder nen beheizbarer Zeigefinger


----------



## on any sunday (10. Januar 2021)




----------



## PORTEX77 (10. Januar 2021)

darkJST schrieb:


> Dann bleiben dir leider nur Hebel mit geringerer Wärmeleitfähigkeit oder nen beheizbarer Zeigefinger


Eine Avid Bremse ist auf jeden Fall nicht die Lösung 😂


----------



## Xyz79 (10. Januar 2021)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Mega zufrieden mit diesen Gripgraps ☝️️
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die hab ich auch. Ich finde die jetzt nicht wirklich warm bei knapp über 0 Grad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (10. Januar 2021)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Die hab ich auch. Ich finde die jetzt nicht wirklich warm bei knapp über 0 Grad.


3 Leute, 3 Meinungen 😎


----------



## Xyz79 (10. Januar 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> 3 Leute, 3 Meinungen 😎


Jeder hat ein anderes empfinden. Ist so. Dafür komm ich mit jedem noch so billigen Sattel zurecht. Muss jeder für sich ausprobieren.


----------



## schlonser (10. Januar 2021)

Also das mit den Pogies (Stulpen) is nich zu verlachen, seit ich mit meinen von Wolftooth rumfahre is Fingerfrieren kein Thema mehr. Bis minus 12 Grad kann ich Sommerhandschuhe darunter anlassen. 






						Wolf Tooth Singletrack Lenkerstulpen - schwarz
					

Wolf Tooth ▶ Lenkerstulpen f. d. Wintereinsatz - leichter Handzugang, einstellbarer Wärmegrad & schnelle Montage. ▶ Ausführung: schwarz




					www.bike24.de
				




Hatte ich gekauft nachdem meine Winterhandschuhe im A... waren, und seitdem schreckt nix unter 0 Grad mehr. Klar kriegt man dafür 2x gute Handschuhe, aber bei denen weiß man vorher auch nich wie weit und ob sie für einen funktionieren. 

Benutzte nimmt ja auch kein Händler zurück. Meine Brisker z.B. Waren erschreckend kühl, merkt man halt erst beim richtig Fahren.


----------



## ExcelBiker (10. Januar 2021)

darkJST schrieb:


> Beheizbare Handschuhe sind für mich keine Option, da einige Touren deutlich länger sind als jedwede Akkulaufzeit.


Einspruch! Ich hab beheizbare Handschuhe (genauer Innenhandschuhe von Alpenheat). Je nach Heizleistung halten die 1,5 oder 3,5 oder 5,5 Stunden (laut Hersteller - kommt aber gut hin). Wenn das nicht reichen sollte, die Akkus sind wechselbar. Da kann man einfach ein oder zwei Paar zusätzlich mitnehmen und kommt dann ziemlich sicher über einen ganzen Tag. Ich hab nur einen Satz Akkus, meine Touren sind bisher nicht so lang, dass ein Akkuwechsel nötig gewesen wäre. Ein Akkusatz wiegt 140 g - ist also wirklich gut mitzunehehmen.


----------



## skink (10. Januar 2021)

Die Rennradfahrer meinen: Wenn wir haben kalt, wir fahren ein bisschen schneller ... 

Aber Windchill ist beim Rennrad ein erheblicher Faktor, also irgendeine Membran ist schon gut in Handschuh und Schuhen. Beim MTB im Wald reichen mir dünne RR oder MTB Handschuhe. Dünne Haube / Tuch unterm Helm, ansonsten angemessen warm (Wintersocken, evtl. Winterschuhe), evtl ne Jacke für Pausen. 

Aber im ernst, 0° ist beim Sport noch nicht besonders kalt solange du in Bewegung bist,  wenn du da schon Schwierigkeiten hast warm zu bleiben stimmt vielleicht etwas nicht, z.B, Schilddrüsenunterfunktion oder so. Was anderes ist es wenn Du keine Körner mehr hast und einfach alle bist, aber dann liegts auch nicht an den Handschuhen ...

Also an sich fährt man im Winter auch eher locker, nicht in Grenzbereichen. Dann sollte man eigentlich auch warm bleiben. 

Das ist beim Skifahren mit längeren Stand- und Liftzeiten bei -10°oder -20° eine ganz andere Nummer ...


----------



## darkJST (10. Januar 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Eine Avid Bremse ist auf jeden Fall nicht die Lösung 😂


Magura, Trickstuff und Formula fallen mir noch ein. Wär mir bummi, hauptsache warme Finger.


PORTEX77 schrieb:


> 3 Leute, 5 Meinungen 😎


☝️


schlonser schrieb:


> Also das mit den Pogies (Stulpen) is nich zu verlachen, seit ich mit meinen von Wolftooth rumfahre is Fingerfrieren kein Thema mehr. Bis minus 12 Grad kann ich Sommerhandschuhe darunter anlassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für dahingedemmel super, sobald richtige Trails dabei sind Käse. Weggerutschtes VR to faceplant Garantie Quasi.


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Einspruch! Ich hab beheizbare Handschuhe (genauer Innenhandschuhe von Alpenheat). Je nach Heizleistung halten die 1,5 oder 3,5 oder 5,5 Stunden (laut Hersteller - kommt aber gut hin). Wenn das nicht reichen sollte, die Akkus sind wechselbar. Da kann man einfach ein oder zwei Paar zusätzlich mitnehmen und kommt dann ziemlich sicher über einen ganzen Tag. Ich hab nur einen Satz Akkus, meine Touren sind bisher nicht so lang, dass ein Akkuwechsel nötig gewesen wäre. Ein Akkusatz wiegt 140 g - ist also wirklich gut mitzunehehmen.


Sag ich doch, zu kurz. Außerdem warum sollte ich mir schwere Batterien einpacken wenn ich leichte Carbonhebel fahren kann und dafür den Daylightextender dabei hab Müssten bei der Tour ca. neun Stunden gewesen sein.





Und ja, höhere Intensität fahren hilft auch, feht mir aktuell die Fitness für, früher eher so:





Neoprenhandschuhe sind auch ganz gut...in meinem Fall mit Merinolinern und Carbonhebeln:
Edit: Haben die Sealskinz nicht Merino+Neopren serienmäßig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (10. Januar 2021)

Endlich ma einer mit normaler Körpertemperatur 😎


----------



## darkJST (10. Januar 2021)

Hä Nee, ich bin der mit den Fischflossen


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (10. Januar 2021)

darkJST schrieb:


> Für dahingedemmel super, sobald richtige Trails dabei sind Käse. Weggerutschtes VR to faceplant Garantie Quasi.


Genau das war mein Gedanke, da kannste dich auch an den Lenker ketten.
Suicide geht natürlich auch schwer damit...
Ich teste nächste Woche mal Endura Striker und Windchill, Pearl Izumi Thermal und Northwave Core Full...kann dann mal Rapport geben.


----------



## zoltaaaan (11. Januar 2021)

Ich war auch gerade auf der Suche nach Handschuhen.
Einfach Wahnsinn wie ausgedünnt die Auswahl momentan ist...

Wenn man mal seinen Warenkorb einen Tag ruhen lässt, sind am nächsten Tag ein paar der Teile schon ausverkauft, die vorher noch auf Lager waren.

Kommt ihr alle mit der Polsterung auf der Handinnenseite klar? Mir verkrampfen davon total die Hände.
Ich hab wasser- und windabweisende Handschuhe von Roeckl, die eigentlich für 0-10° und Regen top wären, aber die Lagen der Handinnenseite verschieben sich und meine Hände verkrampfen.

Ich habe mir jetzt mal die hier bestellt, die entsprechen zumindest meinen Anforderungen und waren die einzigen, die in meiner Größe irgendwo verfügbar waren

Bezahlbar (<50€)
keine Polsterung an Handinnenseite
winddicht und wasserabweisend
Leicht gefüttert
Schließt am Handgelenk gut ab









						Fahrradhandschuhe online kaufen | bike-components.de
					

Fahrradhandschuhe schützen vor Regen, Wind, Kälte, UV-Licht und kleineren Verletzungen. Sie bieten Komfort und Kontrolle. Hier findest Du die richtigen.




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## schlonser (11. Januar 2021)

nanananaMUDMAN schrieb:


> Genau das war mein Gedanke, da kannste dich auch an den Lenker ketten





darkJST schrieb:


> Für dahingedemmel super, sobald richtige Trails dabei sind Käse. Weggerutschtes VR to faceplant Garantie Quasi



Das hatte ich auch angenommen, is aber Käse. Du bist doch in den Dingern nicht fest drinne, die liegen auch nicht irgendwie fest an (ab minus 25 Grad vielleicht). Man kommt also JEDERZEIT problemlos raus.

Nachdem ich mir mein Sturzverhalten angeschaut hatte (versuche mich quasi nie mit den Händen abzustützen, falle lieber auf die Ellenbogenschützer und die Büffelhüfte) hab ich gemerkt es is kein Problem.

DAS SIND KEINE HANDFESSELN


----------



## fresh-e (12. Januar 2021)

Batman schrieb:


> ROECKL Winterhandschuhe Villach Lobster schwarz | BOBSHOP


Schon brutal, was Röckl da an Modellen hat. Die Qual der Wahl.  Im Karstadt Sport in München konnte man schön verschiedene Modelle vor Ort begutachten. Kann man natürlich auch 10 bestellen und dann den Rest zurück schicken, aber auch umständlich.


----------



## Sebl1981 (13. Januar 2021)

Ich fahre mit den Pearl Izumi den ganzen Winter durch. Absolut zufrieden damit und davor nichts vergleichbares gefunden. Bereits das 2.Paar gekauft 😀👍 https://www.bergfreunde.de/pearl-izumi-pro-amfib-lobster-glove-handschuhe/


----------



## liketrails (13. Januar 2021)

Ich nutze den:





						craft-sports.de | Offizieller CRAFT Shop | Funktionelle Sportbekleidung und Wäsche
					

Das volle CRAFT Sortiment. Funktionelle Unterwäsche und Sportbekleidung für Langlauf, Ski, Radsport + Laufen. Kostenloser Versand, kostenlose Rücksendung.




					www.craft-sports.de
				




Ich empfinde den so warm dass ich für den Uphill immer auf einen meiner normalen Handschuhe wechsel und den Craft raushole bevor es in den Trail reingeht. (Das Wind- und Regenfeste Material empfinde ich bei schweißtreibenden Uphills unangenehm, da bevorzuge ich gute Belüftung)


----------



## Cyclonaut (13. Januar 2021)

In irgendeinem Youtube-Video wurde mal der Tipp gegeben, dass man unter die normalen Bike-Handschuhe einfach Latexhandschuhe anziehen kann. Habe es bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt neugierdehalber getestet, waren gute 3 Stunden bei ±0°C unterwegs und ich war echt überrascht! Klar, richtig wohlig warm ist anders, aber war definitiv nicht unangenehm, die Latexhandschuhe waren im inneren auch weniger feucht als befürchtet. 
Bei meiner vorletzten Tour war ich weniger lange unterwegs und ich hatte zusätzlich zu meinen Bike-Hanschuhen ein Paar Handschuhe fürs Laufen an, die Kombi war unerträglich kalt! War aber auch eine eher enge Geschichte, könnte mir daher vorstellen, dass die Durchblutung schlechter war und so zusätzlich die Kälte verstärkt wurde...


----------



## darkJST (13. Januar 2021)

schlonser schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch angenommen, is aber Käse. Du bist doch in den Dingern nicht fest drinne, die liegen auch nicht irgendwie fest an (ab minus 25 Grad vielleicht). Man kommt also JEDERZEIT problemlos raus.
> 
> Nachdem ich mir mein Sturzverhalten angeschaut hatte (versuche mich quasi nie mit den Händen abzustützen, falle lieber auf die Ellenbogenschützer und die Büffelhüfte) hab ich gemerkt es is kein Problem.
> 
> DAS SIND KEINE HANDFESSELN


Naja, ich fahr zwar immer mit Knieschonern, weil schön warm und Knie heilt nie. Mit Chickenwings jedoch nur im Park. Auch hatte ich schon mehrere sehr schmerzhafte Stürze auf die Hüfte. Du kommst aus den Dingern jeben nicht nach vorn oder zur Seite raus. Wie gesagt, für mich auf Trails nix.


Cyclonaut schrieb:


> War aber auch eine eher enge Geschichte, könnte mir daher vorstellen, dass die Durchblutung schlechter war und so zusätzlich die Kälte verstärkt wurde...


Das ist der Knackpunkt! Luftpolster wärmen. Was für mich außerdem noch so ein Problem ist, mir sind die XXL-Handschuhe gern noch zu klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindert199 (13. Januar 2021)

darkJST schrieb:


> Das ist der Knackpunkt! Luftpolster wärmen. Was für mich außerdem noch so ein Problem ist, mir sind die XXL-Handschuhe gern noch zu klein



Genau das Problem hab ich auch immer und nur Alpinestars (3xl) und Roeckl (11) hab ich bisher gefunden wo mir noch in der Breite passen. Ich Versuch mich Mal mit Motorradhandschuhe ohne Protektoren, bin gespannt ob das funktioniert...


----------



## darkJST (13. Januar 2021)

Bei mir ist nicht die Breite sondern die Länge das Problem. Aber ja, Roeckl hab ich zwei Paar hier.


----------



## zett78 (14. Januar 2021)

SPATZ
					

Revised and improved for 2021/22, the Spatz "Thrmoz" Deep Winter Gloves are made specifically for (and developed by) a 2x Olympic Champion. They are the obvious evolution of our "Glovz" race gloves and feature a YKK wrist zipper with easy-pull gripper to keep access easy as the temperature plummets.



					www.spatzwear.com


----------



## Gmiatlich (14. Januar 2021)

Ich kann leider nichts zu dezidierten Bikerhandschuhen beitragen, sowas habe ich seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr gekauft.
Bis etwa +5°C nehme ich seit Jahren gerne meine Handschuhe von Black Diamond (irgendwas mit Lightweight ...). Meine Ausführung gibt es bei den aktuellen Produkten nicht mehr. Die nehme ich im Winter auch bei Wanderungen gerne mit.
Ansonsten sehe ich mich gerne in den Baumärkten nach passenden Arbeitshandschuhen um. Meistens (deutlich) günstiger als vom Sporthändler und trotzdem ganz gut. Für den Sommer sind es seit ebenfalls vielen Jahren welche von Blacklader. Wird es kalt bis sehr kalt (alles unter -10°C) verwende ich zwei Paar Handschuhe. Einmal kuschelig und darüber was gegen Wind und Feuchtigkeit. Ich habe aber auch den Vorteil nicht sonderlich groß gewachsen zu sein, damit kann ich leicht zwei unterschiedliche Größen kaufen die übereinander passen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (14. Januar 2021)

Einmalgummihandschuhe unter die Handschuhe anziehen und warm ists.
Oder Gummiputzhandschuhe.


----------



## walkingsucks (14. Januar 2021)

Startseite | Online Shop Zweirad Stadler | Größtes Zweirad Center
					

Fahrrad Online Shop - Experte für Fahrrad ✓ Fahrradbekleidung ✓ Fahrradzubehör ✓ Kaufen Sie Ihr Fahrrad jetzt online - Scott, Dynamics, Bulls uvm.




					shop.zweirad-stadler.de
				




taugen für mich super zwischen 0 und 5 grad - drunter nicht probiert, drüber wirds bergauf bischen warm


----------



## mx-5_ler (15. Januar 2021)

Woh vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps muss ich erst mal alle durchschauen und sortieren.



PORTEX77 schrieb:


> An den TE:
> Man könnte auch Merino-Liner im vorhandenen Handschuh anziehen.
> Doppelte Schicht, günstig, dünn,  und du kannst je nach Wetter hin und herwechseln


Ja das habe ich jetzt mit dem Brisker ja auch gemacht war schon besser aber nicht perfekt, sind aber auch so einfache Motorrad Unterzieher nix dolles. Könnte man also noch optimieren.


tkbanker schrieb:


> Neben dem persönlichen Kälteempfinden ist m. M. ein wichtiger Faktor, Bio- oder E-Bike. Aufm Mofa hätte ich auch kalte Finger und Füße...


Ich fahre beides und kann die Aussage nicht bestätigen, sowohl Füße als auch sind genau so schnell kalt. Fahre aber das eMTB auf mit dem selber Anstrengungniveau wie Bio, eben dann entsprechend schneller und eigentlich immer in Eco. Kalorienverbrauch ist damit auch häufig höher.


----------



## Fozzibaermopped (15. Januar 2021)

Hallo, ich benutze die 100% Brisker (Auf Empfehlung von einem Freund) und diese:
Northwaves Core
Im direkten Vergleich (Bin eine längere Tour mit abwechselnden Handschuhen rechts und links gehahren), sind die Northeave etwas wärmer. Aber der Hit sind beide nicht.


----------



## IndianaWalross (15. Januar 2021)

Irgendwelche Radhandschuhe mit Primaloft Füllung. War bei mir echt der Aha Effekt, nachdem alle möglichen (auch Lobster) mit dieser alten mistigen Thinsulate Ramschfüllung grundsätzlich nasse und kalte Pfoten ergab.

Bin nun bei Gore Infinium Thermo Split. Daumen und Zeigefinger extra, und die 3 anderen in einer Tasche - allerdings dadrin nochmals jeder für sich. Hatte noch nie so lange bei großer Kälte warme Pfoten.  Wenn es ganz hart kommt, krieg ich auch noch Merino Unterziehhandschuhe mit rein. Wobei ich die Gore extra so klein gekauft habe, dass ich eine sehr gute Taktilität behalte. Wiegen fast nix die Dinger und man kann noch wunderbar am Rennlenker greifen und schalten - sollte also am MTB dann wohl garkein Problem darstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gentlii (17. Januar 2021)

Ich nutze seit letztem Jahr die Nortwave Polartec Alpha Handschuhe. Kalte Finger mit diesen nicht mehr.   Handschuhe sind vorgeformt und auch nicht zu dick.


----------



## UweBirkenmaier (18. Januar 2021)

Ich habe seit einer Woche die Roeckl Rohne, bei minus 5 Grad zwei Stunden und warme Finger. Sie sind nicht zu dick,
das Gefühl am Lenker und Bremse top.
Ganz klare Empfehlung von mir


----------



## ScoMTB (19. Januar 2021)

Ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher, was ich vorschlagen soll, da ich weiß, dass man am besten durch eigenes Ausprobieren feststellen kann, ob das Produkt gut ist oder nicht. Allerdings ist das Produkt von ENDURA (Strike Glove) wirklich zu empfehlen, ein guter Preis/Leistungverhältnis


----------



## aibeekey (19. Januar 2021)

UweBirkenmaier schrieb:


> Ich habe seit einer Woche die Roeckl Rohne, bei minus 5 Grad zwei Stunden und warme Finger. Sie sind nicht zu dick,
> das Gefühl am Lenker und Bremse top.
> Ganz klare Empfehlung von mir



Das dürfte die neuere Version vom Roeckl Renco sein oder?




In dem Falle: wenn jemand wirklich leicht an den Händen/Fingern friert, sind die zu wenig.
Mir persönlich reichen sie für Gipfel und DH bei unter +5°C nicht, um die Finger warm zu halten. Hab aber auch kein wechselndes Terrain, sondern nur "einmal hoch und einmal runter".


----------



## platt_ziege (11. Februar 2021)

heute bei knapp -10 kam ich mit meinen uralten 5-finger pearl izumi langsam an die grenze.
hab nun vorhin die ebenfalls so ollen lobster von pearl rausgekramt.
darin hatte ich eigentlich noch nie kalte finger. nachteil, es fehlt einem der wichtigste finger für den strassenverkehr


----------



## tkbanker (12. Februar 2021)

Ich habe bei dem Wetter zum ersten Mal die Winterhandschuhe angehabt:





						Ziener SMU 20-Bike 234 Winter-Fahrradhandschuhe - black
					

Ziener ▶ Überzeugen mit angenehmen Softshell Material, welches winddicht und besonders atmungsaktiv ist. ▶ Ausführung: black




					www.bike24.de
				



Zwei Stunden bei -5 Grad. Obwohl als "Atmungsaktiv"  beworben, habe ich geschwitzt und hatte die Befürchtung, dass es wegen der Feuchtigkeit und dem Fahrtwind kalt werden würde.  Das war aber nicht der Fall. Somit Test bestanden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## americo (12. Februar 2021)

Evtl. wären ja noch etwas dickere Ski Langlauf Handschuhe ein Tipp?


----------



## zoltaaaan (12. Februar 2021)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst, um einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht zu ergänzen:


zoltaaaan schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Ich habe mir jetzt mal die hier bestellt, die entsprechen zumindest meinen Anforderungen und waren die einzigen, die in meiner Größe irgendwo verfügbar waren
> 
> ...



Die Handschuhe gefallen mir sehr gut. Ohne eine Polsterung an der Handinnenseite sind Bedienung der Bremsen und halt am Lenker top.

Sie sind meiner Meinung nach für sportliche Aktivitäten bei Minusgraden geeignet, allerdings waren sie mir bei -2°C und Sonnenschein schon etwas zu warm und ich bin auf dünnere Handschuhe gewechselt. Also ist das Potential für noch tiefere Temperaturen vorhanden.

Wenn man sie bei Minusgraden zum Spazierengehen anzieht, kühlt die Hand schon eher aus und die geringere Isolation auf der Innenseite macht sich bemerkbar.

Aber wenn man für Mountainbiken bei -5°C Handschuhe sucht mit denen man vernünftig fahren kann und die bei Aktivität schön warm werden, kann ich diese Handschuhe nur empfehlen.

Edit: Der Link funktioniert nicht mehr, es geht hier um die Specialized Element-1-0-Thermo-Ganzfinger-Handschuhe.


----------



## on any sunday (12. Februar 2021)

Was für Handschuhe sind denn "die hier"?


----------



## tkbanker (12. Februar 2021)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Was für Handschuhe sind denn "die hier"?


Anders ausgedrückt, der Link führt ins Leere..


----------



## on any sunday (12. Februar 2021)

30 Handschuhe würde ich nicht als Leere bezeichnen.


----------



## cluso (12. Februar 2021)

@Opener

Andere Frage. Sind Füße und Kopf warm genug eingepackt?

Mir "fallen" mit warmen Füßen und Kopf (!!) die Finger deutlich weniger und viel später ab als ich diese Erkenntnis noch nicht gehabt habe.


----------



## cjbffm (12. Februar 2021)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Was für Handschuhe sind denn "die hier"?


kannst Du keinen Link lesen?
...de/*Specialized/Element-1-0-Thermo-Ganzfinger-Handschuhe*-p80146/?o=163000073-neon-yellow-M

Gebe Nachhilfe für digital naives.


----------



## on any sunday (12. Februar 2021)

Ich könnte sogar alle 30 Handschuh Links in dem Link lesen. wo steht da was, das es der links oben ist? Und ich kann Benehmen, du anscheinend nicht. Falls du da Nachhilfe brauchst....


----------



## tkbanker (12. Februar 2021)

Fahrradhandschuhe online kaufen | bike-components.de
					

Fahrradhandschuhe schützen vor Regen, Wind, Kälte, UV-Licht und kleineren Verletzungen. Sie bieten Komfort und Kontrolle. Hier findest Du die richtigen.




					www.bike-components.de
				




Diese hier???


----------



## cjbffm (12. Februar 2021)

Is doch drissejal, ob der links, rechs, oben unten oder in der Mitte ist. - Lesen, verstehen, suchen. 
So einfach könnte das Leben sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoltaaaan (12. Februar 2021)

alle 30 Handschuhe übereinander, ist doch sonst viel zu kalt!


Spaß beiseite, mein Link führte, wie @cjbffm richtig erkannt hat auf die Specialized Element-1-0-Thermo-Ganzfinger-Handschuhe in Größe M. Nur habe ich scheinbar eins der letzten Paare der Größe bekommen und die Seite existiert nicht mehr für Größe M.

Dass der Link nach so kurzer Zeit nicht mehr funktioniert, habe ich nicht erwartet.

War aber auch nicht komplett abwegig, das aus dem Link erkennen zu können


----------



## Gentlii (13. Februar 2021)

Die Specilized sehen aber recht dick aus? Wie vom Entsorgungsbetrieb. ;-)


----------

